# Ausable River Report



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Spent friday, saturday and today on the river - steelies still going good - smelt good friday notta saturday - walleyes great friday notta saturday - watched the wings at Ausable Inn on saturday had a great time - had to explain to some of the locals that Oscoda is on Lake Huron just a little north of Port Huron and that the big bridge (the one that has a toll booth) is the what you have to cross before you can say you are Up North.... LOL


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

The Blue Water Bridge??????

jp


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

im goin to my place in oscoda this weekend to do the final work on the boat before she goes in for the summer im just hoping theres some steel still in the river anyone got a report from this week would be great thanks


----------

